# AMD Unleashes the ATI Radeon HD 3400 and ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series



## malware (Jan 23, 2008)

AMD today announced the introduction and availability of the ATI Radeon HD 3400 and ATI Radeon HD 3600 series, the leading-edge entry-level and mainstream graphics processors (GPU) in the ATI Radeon HD 3000 series. Ranging in price from USD $49-$65 suggested e-tail pricing (SEP) for the ATI Radeon HD 3400 series and USD $79-$99 SEP for the ATI Radeon HD 3600 series, the new graphics solutions deliver unmatched value to the consumer. 



 

 

 




Both series continue to advance AMD's leadership by delivering display connectivity through DisplayPort integrated into the GPUii, allowing AMD to exceed current manufacturing expectations in the industry. As part of the first family of graphics cards built using 55nm process technologyiii, both series provide exceptional performance-per-watt for a quiet and power-efficient experience at unbelievable price points. 

Blu-ray or HD DVD disc playback can be enjoyed in full HD glory (1080p)iv thanks to AMD's proprietary unified video decoder (UVD) technology found on the ATI Radeon HD 3400 and ATI Radeon HD 3600 series, ensuring movies play back smoothly and with incredible detail. Immersive home theater environments can be created using the built-in support for six channel (5.1) Dolby Digital surround audio transmission through HDMI. In addition, the ATI Radeon HD 3450 will support fully silent (passive) cooling, delivering the ideal solution for home theater PCs. 

"With the ATI Radeon HD 3400 and ATI Radeon HD 3600 series, AMD is delivering outstanding graphics performance to the mainstream," said Rick Bergman, senior vice president, AMD Graphics Products Group. "AMD is leading the industry by delivering top-to-bottom DirectX 10.1 support with modular graphics capabilities for easy upgradeability. It's part of our commitment to deliver The Ultimate Visual Experience to more users than ever before." 

AMD continues its display leadership with both series by offering the world's first GPUs with integrated DisplayPort support. DisplayPort offers twice the bandwidth of DVI, and is poised to deliver low-cost high resolution and bit-depth panels. 

"Dell and AMD have been leaders in driving the DisplayPort standard since its inception", said Bruce Montag, office of the CTO, Dell. "AMD is demonstrating its technology leadership with the introduction of dual integrated DisplayPort capability in the ATI Radeon HD 3400 and ATI Radeon HD 3600 series graphics." 

Gamers looking for graphics processors that allow for further scalability will find that both series boast ATI CrossFireX, which delivers the option of multi-GPU upgradability. ATI Hybrid Graphics allows users to combine an ATI Radeon HD 3400 GPU with a compatible AMD 7-Series chipset to provide exceptional 3D performance, adding further value to the gaming experience. With support for Microsoft DirectX 10.1 support, gamers can play the top HD games with life-like 3D graphics, stunning realism, and great shading effects. Full support for PCI Express 2.0 technology allows for twice the throughput of current PCI Express cardsv, which means gamers will be ready for demanding graphic applications. 

The ATI Radeon HD 3400 and ATI Radeon HD 3600 series have already enjoyed broad customer adoption and are designed into a significant number of major OEM mainstream and entry-level PCs scheduled to be shipped in 2008. 

The official launch event, highlighting both series in depth, will be held in Beijing, China on Wednesday, January 23rd, 2008.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## unsmart (Jan 23, 2008)

With those price points that really drives the nail in the 2xxx cards coffin.


----------



## malware (Jan 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> What about that low-profile card ?



http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_15437,00.html


----------



## btarunr (Jan 23, 2008)

The HD 3450 will make a sweet HTPC companion for its price.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> The HD 3450 will make a sweet HTPC companion for its price.



Could also Hybrid CrossFire with that card on an RS780 board.

I wonder if they'll support two x8 slots, for Tri-Fire  Might be enough for some decent 1280x720 action! All out of a low-profile HTPC.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 23, 2008)

now that i own a ps3 i only do light gaming on my pc. my x1800xt is struggling these days and a couple of those 3600 cards in crossfire would be inexpensive and do the job quite well for real time strategy games.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 23, 2008)

AMD/ATi really are doing well on the pricing of these cards. i hope they are still making a profit on per card - if they are it makes me wonder just how much the companies are taking from you.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 23, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> AMD/ATi really are doing well on the pricing of these cards. i hope they are still making a profit on per card - if they are it makes me wonder just how much the companies are taking from you.




oh, they take an assload at the beginning. like when a card first comes out the price of it is factored in from research and development and not much in manufacturing. but look at a card that is a year old. the price is probably close to what it costs to manufacture.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 23, 2008)

i was saying if ATi can go this low and still make a profit then why hasn't nVidia?


----------



## ktr (Jan 23, 2008)

Slightly off topic, but what happened to "built by ati" cards?


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 23, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> i was saying if ATi can go this low and still make a profit then why hasn't nVidia?



Because they're currently "in the lead" -- they can charge whatever the hell they want to, pretty much, and people will still keep buying.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 23, 2008)

ktr said:


> Slightly off topic, but what happened to "built by ati" cards?



The last desktop card they made was a HD2900 XT:






They are now concentrating on production and sale of the workstation FireGL / FireMV cards as there aren't many board-partners for them.


----------



## ktr (Jan 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> The last desktop card they made was a HD2900 XT:
> 
> http://www.circuitcity.com/IMAGE/product/enlarged/vst/EC.VST.A2900XT512PX.JPG
> 
> They are now concentrating on production and sale of the workstation FireGL / FireMV cards as there aren't many board-partners for them.



ahh, so they did make it up to the next gen dx10 cards. I thought there last card was that pair of x1950xtx uber edition.


----------



## mdm-adph (Jan 23, 2008)

So... when do they go on sale?


----------

